# Substitute Models



## Rojaws (Mar 10, 2008)

GW will hate me for this but I've spent a lot of money with them already.
Have any of you tried playing with substitute models? I don't mean paper cutouts or using dice to represent units you have yet to even buy, let alone paint.
I use a Reaper Miniatures model for my Dark Elve Assassin.
Some of the Freebooter stuff would play very well in WHF games. Have a look: http://www.coolminiornot.com/store/section.php?xSec=13
I like the Chaos Sorceress in the range. She'll be in my Chaos Horde army as a visually more welcome substitute for my Tzeench Sorcerer. As long as you don't get your opponent confused and he doesn't mind, it's all good.
I also have this idea of painting up this Mean Machine Angel to be one of the servitors for my Tech Marine. My story has it that he got into a time warp accident and ended up travelling further in time than he thought in order to escape the Mega City One judges. But he went too far in a temporal time displacement chamber and ended up being arrested in the 40K world by one of the arbites, one of Judge Anderson's descendants no less. He was made to serve erm ... as a servitor as part of my Tech Space Marine's support group after being lobotomized. 
View attachment 256

I of course don't recommend entire armies being substituted by non-GW miniatures. I guess the key is to keep the scenario "believable" so that your opponent will have a good time as well.
I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

If I do decide to go with the Bone Giant for my Tomb Kings list I will be getting the one from Reaper Miniatures as it just kicks ass.


----------



## sleazy (Dec 10, 2007)

why cant whole armies be non GW?

Personally I love seeing unusual minis, my major gripe with White Dwarf right now is that every army shown is a cookie cutter standard studio army, I wanna see coversions and scratch builds.

Now I dont expect WD or GW to showcase rivals minis but that shouldnt stop us gamers. The "hobby" exists beyond Citadel & Forge World.

Don't get me wrong, I own thousands of GW minis but I will always choose my minis based on which is the nicest model. I just bought an Ultraforge giant. Why? Its more expensive than the Warhammer one, I had to order it from Canada whilst I could have just picked up a Citadel one in my lunch break...

Point is its a fantastic model, the best looking giant I've seen, thus he will take up the full back position my my gobbo army rather than his placcy UK cousin.

I wanna look across a games table and say, "where did you get THAT!?" I want my opponent to notice my Rackham centaurs, Heresy demons or Black Tree griffon.

Wouldnt it all be very dull if we all took a GW army deal and didnt deviate?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i like but you can't beat the originals


----------



## Rojaws (Mar 10, 2008)

*You can't beat the originals but you can improve 'em.*

Nope. You can't beat the originals. But you can certainly enhance 'em. Like this Asdrubael Vect model I have. Everyone knows he's Assdrubael Vect, right? But I'd thought I'd do a franchise mash up by adding a small R2D2 model I got from one of those dollar coin candy egg things. Better still if you can find R2D2 from Star Wars Monopoly or one of those booster packs from the Star Wars Minis game. I like to think that he's also there serving drinks for Ass Elf himself.
View attachment 268


Then to spice things up and add a little sizzle (and distraction), I included one more slave girl to Ass Elf's harem (Can never have too many). This was the original model.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And here she is on Ass Elf's Pleasure Raider.









Closer:









Just wondering if I am the only mental case around. The first time I went into an WHF battle with a bunch of Dark Elves Witch chicks, my opponent found it hard to concentrate. No prizes for guessing the "Psyche" effect the little centrepiece has on your opponent. This was was a bit hard as I had to do a lot of chipping away on the original sculpt using nailcippers. Her body was one piece with a bar down the bottom to slot into the base. I decided not to remove the cushion so I painted it with her. If anything, the cushion she is moulded with looks more out of place on the raider than R2D2.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

I've aways had models from other brands in my armies, it spices the army and add more variety and personnality, but I have to say I never did 'official' games...

Here are great new daemons for those looking for new greater daemon, as there won't be new ones from GW :
http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-17010646.html


----------



## Rojaws (Mar 10, 2008)

Scary stuff, hellric! But they seem to be well sculpted for demons. I don't mind adding non GW figures to my army as there are no official competitions in these parts anyway. I'll try to upload some bigger piccies soon. There's a tight restriction on the file sizes that can go up to the forum. Gimme a sec.


----------



## Rojaws (Mar 10, 2008)

The pimp daddy Assman is in Soulstorm. Here he is on his Dais of Destruction with his ho's.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think the lack of non-citadel minis in this hobby is because of the official stance on them at tournaments. If they aren't at least 75% (I think) GW parts then they are not legal in the game. That is fine for tournaments and I can understand it but unfortunately it carries over into the regular play as well.



I also think this belongs more in General 40K as it doesn't really relate to actual converting or painting. Moved to General 40K.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

My mian problem with alternative models is that people inevitably use them as an excuse to cheap out on an army by buying ugly crap, sometimes even prepainted. I shouldn't have to put up with that, and nor shoudl anyone else who is into the whoel hobby and not just rolling dice. If you are buying outside the box because it improves the end result it's fine, but you and everyone else will find it completely obvious when you're just being cheap or lazy.


----------



## hearthlord (Nov 16, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with using any mini that looks good.


----------

